# hole-in-the-head disease, scars or sense spots?



## rck1984 (Feb 13, 2012)

I noticed weird spots on one of my fish today, my Neolamprologus Tretocephalus.
Its tiny brownish spots on the nose/between the eyes. I had several fish with white/stringy poo some weeks ago and done a threathment right away, since then i havent noticed any weird poo anymore but these spots on this fish got me worried a bit....

Some of the spots seem symmetrical (both left and right on the same spots, thinking sense spots) but other spots arent... Now i am not sure if its scars or signs of the hole-in-the head disease (keeping the stringy/whitish poo in mind).

Does anyone recognise these spots? Does it look like the hole-in-the head disease? Or am i too worried now?


hole-in-the-head disease? by Rck1984F, on Flickr


hole-in-the-head disease? by Rck1984F, on Flickr


----------



## lucid_eye (Apr 12, 2009)

Spironucleus vortens is believed to cause both conditions and I have had both conditions in my tank at one time. The spots in the pictures look like hith. First of all I am amazed at the quality of those close ups. What treatment did you use for the bloat? Hopefully this treatment has already or will knock out the hith, and the damage you are seeing will be the last. When did you stop treatment, how long did you treat, and again what product/method.


----------



## lucid_eye (Apr 12, 2009)

If you haven't already done so I recommend the following, it is a long but informational read.
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/spironucleus.php


----------



## rck1984 (Feb 13, 2012)

lucid_eye said:


> Spironucleus vortens is believed to cause both conditions and I have had both conditions in my tank at one time. The spots in the pictures look like hith. First of all I am amazed at the quality of those close ups. What treatment did you use for the bloat? Hopefully this treatment has already or will knock out the hith, and the damage you are seeing will be the last. When did you stop treatment, how long did you treat, and again what product/method.


Thanks for the reply.
I used a Flagellex treatment against bloat (Flagellate) together with Bactopur Direct against infections caused by the Flagellate for 3 days in a row, then filtered over carbon (dunno if its the right word for it) to get the medicine out of the water. Then i re-treated once more to make sure the treatment would kill all the flagellate followed by filtering for 3 days again. After both treatments i added some extra bacteries.

I started the treatment about 10 days ago and stopped 2 days ago.

The fish eats and acts like usual and keeps all the food inside.


----------

